
Japanese knotweed, the invasive plant that just won’t die - lisper
https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/japanese-knotweed-invasive-plants.html?via=homepage_taps_top
======
CarVac
Knotweed is like the hydra of myth.

I've been trying to fight it in my landlord's backyard by cutting down every
single shoot as soon as they come up. And they keep coming.

------
RenRav
The shoots are supposedly edible, but the farmers of japan use so much
pesticides I never attempted it.

